# Backhoe question



## ddossey (May 3, 2010)

I hope this remains simple enough to be an "implement" question rather than a "projects" question. I found what I believe to be a good deal and have bought a Ford 728 backhoe that I want to mount on my Kubota L3940 GST with and LA724 loader on it. 

Is there any reason that a person with reasonable fabricating skills should not be able to adapt this backhoe to the Kubota? I have a neighbor that is a good welder/fabricator and familiar with backhoes and hydraulics. I suppose the question is in adapting the undercarriage, but that does not look too difficult to me. This same basic backhoe was made for many different Ford models and was also sold for Massey Ferguson and others. Several of these are in my same size range so I don't think that is a problem.

I will be picking it up next week. Any advice from your experience would be appreciated. 

DDos
:usa:


----------



## RetiredLE (Aug 8, 2012)

ddossey said:


> I will be picking it up next week. Any advice from your experience would be appreciated.
> 
> DDos
> :usa:


So how did everything turn out?


----------

